# Diagnosis for weight check



## nc_coder (Nov 6, 2017)

Baby was seen at 2 days of age.  9% below birth weight.  Diagnosed with failure to thrive and feeding problem in newborn.  Seen at 10 days by MD for weight check and dry skin.  Documentation states baby has gained weight and is above birth weight.  Breastfeeding well.  Then, briefly addressed the dry skin.  What do I use as the diagnosis?  There is no evidence of feeding problems now.


----------



## MAR23723961 (Nov 6, 2017)

Hi I think you can either use Z71.3 Dietary and surveillance counseling with additional dx R62.51 Failure to thrive (child)  or Z01.89 Encounter for other specified examination.


----------



## jenniferpate (Nov 17, 2017)

If they are 29 days and under you can use the Z00.111.  If they are over 29 days, you can use the Z01.89.  

Thanks
Jennifer


----------

